# binar nach dezimal



## Flomme (14. Dez 2020)

Hallöchen 
Ich bin in der 11. Klasse und im Informatik kurs, jedoch habe ich keinen schimmer was/wie ich hier machen muss. 
Kann mir jemand bei diesem Struktogramm weiterhelfen?
Ich soll es in Java umschreiben. 
Danke im Voraus


----------



## temi (14. Dez 2020)

Zumindest die ersten vier Blöcke sollten keine Probleme verursachen. Das sind einfache Variablendeklarationen und Zuweisungen. Fang doch einfach mal damit an.


----------



## Flomme (14. Dez 2020)

Danke, dass habe ich auch. 
Aber was kommt danach?


----------



## temi (14. Dez 2020)

Flomme hat gesagt.:


> Danke, dass habe ich auch.
> Aber was kommt danach?


Der Block "für i=n bis...". Was könnte das sein? Das lässt sich fast wörtlich in Java übersetzen.

Wir haben anscheinend eine Variable i mit einem Startwert, der sich bis zu einem Endwert verändern soll.


----------



## Flomme (14. Dez 2020)

Ich habe keine ahnung... xD 
Ich bin mehr oder weniger analphabet in Java bzw. verstehe keine Struktogramme 
😅


----------



## httpdigest (14. Dez 2020)

Kennst du die *3 Grundbausteine von Algorithmen*?


----------



## Flomme (14. Dez 2020)

Sollte ich die kennen?


----------



## httpdigest (14. Dez 2020)

Ja. Mit einem Struktogramm drückt man genau diese aus.
Falls nicht: Recherchiere die halt (mit einer Suchmaschine deiner Wahl).
Man kann niemals früh genug damit anfangen, sich die Fähigkeit anzueignen, sich selbst selbständig Wissen anzueignen.
"Lerne zu lernen".


----------



## temi (14. Dez 2020)

Ich verstehe die heutigen Schulen nicht mehr. Geben einfach Hausaufgaben auf, ohne den Schülern vorher den Stoff näher zu bringen.


----------



## temi (14. Dez 2020)

Flomme hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe keine ahnung... xD
> Ich bin mehr oder weniger analphabet in Java bzw. verstehe keine Struktogramme
> 😅


Du suchst Schleifen und Verzweigungen.


----------



## httpdigest (14. Dez 2020)

Naja, meiner Meinung nach wird viel zu viel rumgeheult... In der 11. Klasse sollte man die Fähigkeit bereits besitzen, mal selber auf die Idee zu kommen, Dinge, die man nicht kennt, selbständig zu recherchieren. Ich weiss, Schule ist kein Studium, aber ich bitte dich.


----------



## temi (14. Dez 2020)

httpdigest hat gesagt.:


> Naja, meiner Meinung nach wird viel zu viel rumgeheult... In der 11. Klasse sollte man die Fähigkeit bereits besitzen, mal selber auf die Idee zu kommen, Dinge, die man nicht kennt, selbständig zu recherchieren. Ich weiss, Schule ist kein Studium, aber ich bitte dich.


Das war ironisch gemeint. Ich bin fast sicher, dass es in ihrem/seinem Heft/Buch steht und nur darauf wartet wiederholt zu werden.

@Flomme nicht falsch verstehen. Dir kann hier schon geholfen werden, wenn es an bestimmten Stellen Verständnisprobleme gibt. Aber Hausaufgaben machen wir eher nicht, da musst du schon etwas vorlegen und am besten konkrete Fragen stellen, wo es hapert.


----------



## Flomme (14. Dez 2020)

Ich danke für die Ratschläge aber Bücher habe ich nicht und das Heft ist leer. 
Ich mache mich weiter im Netz kundig


----------



## temi (14. Dez 2020)

Flomme hat gesagt.:


> Ich danke für die Ratschläge aber Bücher habe ich nicht und das Heft ist leer.
> Ich mache mich weiter im Netz kundig


Wie kann das sein? Ist das Schulsystem tatsächlich so schlimm?

Wie gesagt du brauchst eine Schleife und eine Verzweigung.


----------



## Flomme (14. Dez 2020)

Sagen wir so:
es ist nicht besonders gut...
Danke nochmals


----------



## mihe7 (16. Dez 2020)

temi hat gesagt.:


> Ist das Schulsystem tatsächlich so schlimm?


Schlimmer.


----------



## kneitzel (16. Dez 2020)

Flomme hat gesagt.:


> Ich danke für die Ratschläge aber Bücher habe ich nicht und das Heft ist leer.
> Ich mache mich weiter im Netz kundig


Dann ist es ja gut, dass man Bücher teilweise frei im Netz findet: "Java ist auch eine Insel" wäre da gleich als erstes zu nennen.

Ansonsten gibt es zu fast alles und jedem eine Einführung. Also eine Suche nach "Java Schleife Einführung" sollte bestimmt einige Treffer bringen. Zur Not einfach auf Englisch probieren - java loop introduction - da wird es dann garantiert noch viel mehr Treffer geben.

Und bei Verständnisfragen oder konkreten Problemen hast Du hier eine Anlaufstelle gefunden, bei der Dir weiter geholfen wird ...


----------



## temi (16. Dez 2020)

Sorry, ich kann es mir immer noch nicht vorstellen, dass diese Hausaufgabe gegeben wurde ohne, dass der Inhalt vorher besprochen worden ist.


----------



## kneitzel (16. Dez 2020)

temi hat gesagt.:


> Sorry, ich kann es mir immer noch nicht vorstellen, dass diese Hausaufgabe gegeben wurde ohne, dass der Inhalt vorher besprochen worden ist.


Das wirklich schlimme ist dabei ja, dass die Lehrer nicht nur Dinge voraussetzen, die nie durchgenommen wurden ... die Lehrer beauftragen kleine Wichtel, die Nachts in den Heften so Dinge rein schreiben 

Sorry, aber das wäre ein Erlebnis aus meiner Jugend ... aus dem Mathe LK ... aber das erspare ich euch lieber ... Ihr wisst ja - wenn Opas einmal anfangen zu erzählen ...


----------



## mihe7 (17. Dez 2020)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Sorry, aber das wäre ein Erlebnis aus meiner Jugend ... aus dem Mathe LK ... aber das erspare ich euch lieber ... Ihr wisst ja - wenn Opas einmal anfangen zu erzählen ...


Das wollen wir jetzt aber schon genau wissen, wie das mit Deinen Wichteln so war


----------

